# anyone seen these books?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI, I have not read them, just notice it. http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArt...cat-EATING.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Haven't read them yet, but this is a reminder for me to stop pushing myself so hard because it's beginning to do me in.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I find the delivery in that book and other dummies books on health appalling patronising, but some of the actual info is helpful in a basic way.


----------

